# Oireachtas Committee urges Donohe to quiz AIB directors on tracker scandal



## Brendan Burgess (1 Jul 2022)

Finance Minister Paschal Donohoe is urged to quiz AIB’s directors over tracker mortgages scandal
					

Politicians on the Oireachtas Finance Committee have urged the Government to question the directors of AIB in the wake of its record fine for tracker mortgage regulatory breaches.




					www.independent.ie
				




_Politicians on the Oireachtas Finance Committee have urged the Government to question the directors of AIB in the wake of its record fine for tracker mortgage regulatory breaches.

Committee chairman John McGuinness, of Fianna Fáil, and Sinn Féin finance spokesman Pearse Doherty called on the minister to quiz the board of directors of AIB about the tracker scandal.

Mr Doherty questioned what role the current directors played to ensure the tracker regulatory breaches stopped, given the issue was going on for years and families had lost their homes.

“I think it is important to find out if the current directors were involved when people lost their homes and what efforts the directors were taking, given that the regulatory breaches were continuing up to eight weeks ago,” the Sinn Féin TD said._


----------

